# How much honey in a medium super



## SallyD (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi All:
I plan on doing some extracting this weekend and I have one medium super to exctract. Just curious as to how much honey you think I will be getting from that? I would like to have enough containers on hand. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Irmo (Jan 9, 2012)

I got about 32 lbs from my 10 frame medium. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

I got just over three pounds a piece for mediums that were first time from foundation and spaced tight. Repeat frames spaced wide in the supers can be a fair bit heavier.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

A full, ten frame medium super will usually produce about 2.5 gallons....give or take a little.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

I normally get about 35 lbs from a 10 frame medium, and around 29 lbs from an 8 frame medium.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Would it be about the same for those that put 9 frames in a 10 frame honey supper?


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

FlowerPlanter said:


> Would it be about the same for those that put 9 frames in a 10 frame honey supper?


It would actually be more because you have more honey/comb space and less beespace, versus more bee/air space and less honey area. Even better if you have 8 frames spaced in a ten frame super


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Depends how full they are. 

I know I'm a sa. But really. Even if the combs are all capped, are they puffed right out? Or flat. I find my medium supers with 9 frames hold closer to 40 pounds if they're puffed out full.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Michael Palmer said:


> Depends how full they are.
> 
> I know I'm a sa. But really. Even if the combs are all capped, are they puffed right out? Or flat. I find my medium supers with 9 frames hold closer to 40 pounds if they're puffed out full.


That sounds right.


----------



## Wolfer (Jul 15, 2012)

I usually figger a quart to the frame if their full, maybe a smidgen over.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

About 36 pounds in a 9 frame medium.


----------



## rocket08 (Jun 15, 2011)

We had a banner year last spring here in S.E. Texas. We were averaging about 40# per 9 frame medium and even had a few medium's over 45 # !! But that was a banner harvest . Last week I was checking the boxes for honey production for hopefully a fall harvest and we already have a couple boxes with capped comb and I weighed one but it was closer to 35 lbs....which would be close to three gallons.


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

About 2.7 gallons.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

What ever we get we are happy. We have Ball/Kerr jars up the wazoo so containers is not an issue. Although our tomatoes are eating up jars big time this year. I convinced my wife that we could plant 1/2 the amount of tomatoes and get more yield. But this year is crazy for tomatoes and peppers.


----------

